# Worst Super glue story...



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

So i just started building my first razorback last night, and got about 80% complete. I ended up having to shave and grind down a few pieces to make them fit properly. When I checked the fit I got the superglue ready and then my wife asked me a question and when i turned to talk to her I ended up squeezing the super glue all over my fingertips. Since i'm relatively new to modelling, i forgot once you set that stuff skin to skin it's more or less stuck there, and eded up losing a lot of skin on my thumb.

So i'm just kind of curious, what's the worst accident you've had while modelling? 

-Narik


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

That happened to be also, My thumb got completely stuck to my index finger and had to go to the doctor to get some lube stuff to help unstick them! P


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

it hasnt happened to me yet, but a friend of mine was makeing a resin tiger kit up with some brass work, and just as he was about to apply some gluehe got a sudden itch in his neather regions, so with out thinking he stuck his hand down his shorts (he was only wearing shorts at the time) and started to scratch, but he had a load of glue on his fingers, and got a tad stuck (for those that are not sure what i mean, he accidently glues his fingers to his togger), i got a phone call from his wife asking the best way to unstick him, as it was very painfull
at first he did try and pull his fingers free, but gave up as it hurt too much.
i dont think he will ever scratch him self again whem hes been glueing....................lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

actually super glue is very easy to remove from skin and if you have bonded skin to skin if you know how to handle it its easy to separate, if you get it on your skin warm water with soap will remove it , if you have bonded skin to skin then you need to pry the areas apart from one end, for example if you stick you index finger to your thumb then if you try and pull them apart you will loose skin, but if you pry them apart from either end slowly they will separate, i think the glue is good in tension put poor in torsion.

other tip is buy super glue that has a brush not the tube stuff.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Super glue is nothing compared to plastic cement. Make one mistake with that, and your model looks like they've taken a hit from a melta or acid weapon...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> actually super glue is very easy to remove from skin and if you have bonded skin to skin if you know how to handle it its easy to separate, if you get it on your skin warm water with soap will remove it , if you have bonded skin to skin then you need to pry the areas apart from one end, for example if you stick you index finger to your thumb then if you try and pull them apart you will loose skin, but if you pry them apart from either end slowly they will separate, i think the glue is good in tension put poor in torsion.
> 
> other tip is buy super glue that has a brush not the tube stuff.


that works for fingers, but can be a little different for other areas of your body, when my friend had his incident and his wife call, i told her basicly what you surgested, but the dopey cow used some very HOT water to try and soak the affected area:nono: let just say she wondered why he screamed..............lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I once glued my jeans to my leg. I didn't realise I'd spilt it until I stood up. That hurt more because the jeans were ruined as well. 


But the worst was only the day before yesterday when using a new tube of glue on a Gabriel Seth model I had just started on. It shot out of the tube and covered his torso and upper legs. I had some job trying to clean it up.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

fynn said:


> that works for fingers, but can be a little different for other areas of your body, when my friend had his incident and his wife call, i told her basicly what you surgested, but the dopey cow used some very HOT water to try and soak the affected area:nono: let just say she wondered why he screamed..............lol


You should have run a hot soapy bath 

I have spilt super glue on my lap once, and it got hotter and hotter, and nearly burnt me. Then I decided to break the super glue, which turned out to be a bad thing because the rip is now massive! :laugh:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

You're all a bunch of women 

Easiest solution is to run it under cold water, then blow on it, and finally get your hobby knife and pry it back off your skin.

Doesn't hurt at all!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> You're all a bunch of women
> 
> Easiest solution is to run it under cold water, then blow on it, and finally get your hobby knife and pry it back off your skin.
> 
> Doesn't hurt at all!



psssh, that's the pussy way to do it.

If you get super glue on your fingers just cut 'em off, REAL MEN paint with their stubs.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

once time i was talking to one of of my friends and my hand was a little numb but my sister (she was only 5 at this point in time) decided to pour super glue all over my hand


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but I can't imagine a worse glue story than to have your hand glued to your nether bits. I thought that only happened in movies :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I unsrewed the super glue and the superglue covered three fingers.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I once unscrewed the lid of a bottle of superglue and the lid had stuck to the applicator nozzle; the lot came off and (naturally) I had been apllying some force with the bottle at an angle. 

I ended up having a much better appreciation of what superglue was originally invented for... both hands covered and in the house alone (wife was out). Had to sit and let it dry before filling the sink with warm soapy water.

ouch.com


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... I got some super glue on my hands when gluing the old Hellhound from -95 for my brother... I ended up getting the whole damn tank stuck in my hand, very frustrating, and it refused to fall of...

+100 Respect for GW glues....


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

My buddy managed to finally finish his band of goblin spearmen in warhammer fantasy battle, he placed them on the floor so he could make room to start on some of his ork models for 40k. He took out his crazy glue bottle and spilled it all over his hands. He stood up and turned towards the bathroom and managed to get about 20 goblin spearment jammed up his foot.

Being late at night, his first reaction was to put his hand over his mouth to keep him from screaming and waking up his wife... needless to say, i was somewhat pleased that something finally was able to keep his mouth shut. The look on the nurses was priceless. 

-Narik


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

lordjerry777 said:


> once time i was talking to one of of my friends and my hand was a little numb but my sister (she was only 5 at this point in time) decided to pour super glue all over my hand


why the hell were you using super glue that close to a 5 year old?


----------



## Bouncytube (May 10, 2010)

I hate superglue. Why hasn't anyone invented a better way of opening a new bottle instead of poking it and getting glue everywhere? Everytime I open one I always seem to get a bit of glue on my hands, my dad once tried to open a lid that was sorta glued to the rest of the tube, it leaked out of the side somehow and got onto him.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

When I was fairly new to the hobby I was in my room glueing a Howling Banshee together (little shits were fiddly) at my desk which was also the bottom section of my bed- I had one of those loft beds, like a bunk bed but the bottom bunk is actually a wardrobe and a desk- and I was using so much Super Glue that I hadn't noticed that I had knocked the bottle over and a thin patch had spread over most of the desk.

Finally got the bastard model to hold together for more than 2 seconds so I put my hands on the desk and virtually held my breath so I didn't disturb the model causing it to fall apart- turns out that full minute I waited for the model to bond properly allowed the glue to bond me to the desk (ironically the reason I wasn't holding the model while it dried was so I didn't accidently glue myself to it).

Not having used super glue much I thought that if I pulled really quickly I'd free my hand...the end result was the loss of my finger prints for a while and knocking myself out when the unexpected tearing of my skin jerked me out of my seat into the stainless steel underside of my bed :headbutt:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Glued my bottom lip to my teeth. Beat that. I regularly hold the glue lid in my mouth to take it off the tube with one hand while i am holding the model together with the other. One of the times when some glue came out as i removed the tube. Diddn't stick for very long. Tooth enamel is not a great bonding surface for superglue.k:
As far as modelling accidents go I am more of a 'Hack yourself up with a modelling knife' kind of guy.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

it's not a superglue story but I drilled longwise into my finger whilst drilling out a gun barrel.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a friend who superglued his eye shut.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that would be distressing.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Now that would be distressing.


The guy swears quite a bit normally, so you can imagine how it went when that happened.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well Ive never really glued myself to anything or to any part of me othe then the usual fingers to each other/table ect... but then thats a 10s fix, with extra fun of peeling off superglue for the next day or so.
My problem with superglue is that Im alergic (or something of the sort), since every time I use any great quantity of it my nose doesnt stop running and I chain sneeze for the next 2-3 days... its like an instant cold. Which is very annoying for now, but if I ever need to throw a sicky I can just buy a new model, assemble it and then head on into work- Im sure I'll be sent home so as to now 'spread' anything within an hour


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I was being impatient with a hobby drill and the 1mm drill itself snapped and overshot the model into my thumb.. It went clean through my thumb opposite the knuckle closest to my nail..

Hurt like hell! :-/


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

worst one ever has to be when i got my marneus calgar all painted,got it complete then dropped it and the arm fell off, so i went to glue it back on and the glue flooded out ALL over the mini it was totally ruined, still have to get a new one


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I havent really had a major Superglueing incident for ages...

But Iv been using it for years, and haev spilt quite a lot on my in that time, and its gone hard and crusty, but thats about it.
The other day, i spilt some down the outside of my thumb, and it felt like id stuck my hand in a bath before you add the cold!

Why would this suddenly happen after years of not happening?:S


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont much of a worry for super glue "ok cant feel stuff as easily..." its not like work where we use concrete, small amounts, but it sucks when you lose your tool in the bucket & gotta fish it out...unish:


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

wow, just got back from the ER. glued my fingers to my eye lids


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

glued my hand to a paint station


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

I once managed to super glue one of my eye lids together.
Glue on finger+itchy eye lid=pain
20 mins later and no eye lashes left, I start laughing at myself at my own expense.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

While getting up to answer the phone I accidentally knocked over a bottle of super glue that was without a lid (I was using it at the time). It had fallen on my chair and I was unaware of this. 
Suffice to say I had a hard time getting out of my chair and had to buy a new pair of shorts.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Turned both of my hands into flippers.


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

I glued my hands to my ass, so just imagen a seven year old running around with his hands glued onto his ass. I made one hell of a mess too.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I burned myself with superglue a couple weeks ago, spilled it on a pair of synthetic shorts and it actually burned through them and left weird chemical burns on my leg. Luckily it was only like three drops so it wasnt too bad, but if I get cancer now Ill have a theory why...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i had a clogged tupe til, so i thought i would run it thru cold water, but that didnt work, just made a thin layer on top of the wet stuff inside it. so i thought i would try blowing it out, but it was hard to do, and my freind made me laugh and i suked in.

have superglue all over the roof of your mouth and teeth, and on the top of your tounge is the weirdest feeling i have ever had. made eating fun. i sneezed for a bit due to the taste and tinglyness, but it came out after about an hour, guessing cause of the fact saliva is warm and slipery, but i got heaps stuck to a filling and it pulled it out.

dam superglue, i hate it but its the best thing for gluing.


----------



## hcordes (Sep 23, 2010)

worst glue situation? Never had too many issues while actually gluing something... some drips here and there fingers almost getting stuck together... its when i try to break/cut a piece off.... thats where the trouble really begins. I've pretty much got completely different finger prints on my left hand (the hand i hold the model in) than on my right hand (the hand that held my knife) this was all back in the day before i discovered CLIPPERS. yeah... lots of cuts, slices, bloody band aids, and notes from my parents to my teachers letting them know that i was alright and not too worry about me being "cut up". One of my English teachers thought i was cutting myself and called a meeting with the school counselor and my parents.... that was fun.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

If it was a metal mini, and you spill superglue all over it, then let it sit in an ACETONE bath for a little while.

It will strip the paint, debond the superglue (and destroy plastic though so make sure it's ONLY metal miniatures you do this way) and generally take you back to square one.

No scary stories with superglue.
X-actos are a different story.


----------



## Earthbeard (Sep 5, 2008)

Accidently managed to superglue my tongue, by biting down on the model without thinking when I needed my hands in a hurry.

Leaves a very unpleasent taste and sensation...don't try it at home kids.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

superglued my hand to the floor whilst picking up a dropped boltgun. oh did my Dad laugh at me for that one. sat on my little chair with the palm of my hand glued to the laminate flooring while me and my dad laughed uncontrollably. did the manly thing and wrenched my hand up. bloody hurt though lol


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

I got glue and accelerator on my thumb and ended up cutting the top layers of skin off to make the chemical burn stop.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Third degree chemical burns to my hand. Long story. I'll break it down...

*THE SETUP:* The plastic piece that connects the door glass to the window regulator (the regulator is the part that makes the window go up and down) broke on my car. It was the middle of winter and needed the window up or I would have froze to death while driving. It was a Sunday so I couldn't get a replacement part until the next day, it was a dealer item only.

*THE INCIDENT:* I grabbed the big bottle of Zap-A-Gap and the accelerator spray bottle and set to work gluing the window back together. 

A big glob of glue here, an even bigger glob there and a few sprays of the accelerator to finish up. Well, it was so cold out I hadn't realized that the glue had covered my right hand like a liquid glove and when the accelerator hit it it heated up to thermonuclear levels and encased my hand in a glue glove of diamond like hardness. 

*THE DAMAGE:* Once the burning (and subsequent crying, flailing and otherwise pain induced tantrum) ended, I made it to the Hospital E.R. and they used a solvent to remove the glue glove. More chemical burns on top of my already melted hand. Needless to say, I had a badly burned and incredibly painful paw. 

*THE AFTERMATH:* I almost had to have skin graphs to repair the damage to the top of my palm. Lucky it healed without issue and I am all good now. 
I am very careful using any type of adhesive now a days. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never done anything enormously Darwin-y with superglue...

...but I did once stab myself _in my own tongue_ with a scalpel.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have two...

Once was when I was gluing together a tank of some sort, something came on the news about the Iraq war (only reason I watch the news really) and it was reporting about a soldier who had passed away, so I watched out of respect forgetting the large amount of glue I had put on the model, and when I remembered the tank was attached to my hand...

the second one was my bag was on the floor, and I was gluing sharp bits together. My girlfriend must have knocked them off the table or something, landed on my bag, and I didn't notice until I swung my bag onto my shirtless back. Was a bit of a nasty surprise lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Third degree chemical burns to my hand. Long story. I'll break it down...
> 
> *THE SETUP:* The plastic piece that connects the door glass to the window regulator (the regulator is the part that makes the window go up and down) broke on my car. It was the middle of winter and needed the window up or I would have froze to death while driving. It was a Sunday so I couldn't get a replacement part until the next day, it was a dealer item only.
> 
> ...


Shit dude, I'm not sure whether to wince or laugh :shok:


Svartmetall said:


> I've never done anything enormously Darwin-y with superglue...
> 
> ...but I did once stab myself _in my own tongue_ with a scalpel.


You make it sound as if stabbing someone else in the tongue with a scapel would have been more understandable...what the fuck do you do with scapels and where do you live so I know never to visit there?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I spilt super clue on my tracksuit bottoms and it seemed through and stuck to my skin, burnt it and also ripped a bit off to :s


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Shit dude, I'm not sure whether to wince or laugh :shok:


Ya gotta laugh... :laugh:


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

All you can do is laugh about it later, once the pain stops. Well and tell the story so someone else doesn't do it.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

As a 911 operator I get all kinds of calls. About two weeks ago we had an old lady who called in, she had just had cataract surgery and was taking 6 different kinds of eye drops. Why she kept them in the same place as her super glue bottle is a mystery, however she woke up and put a few drops right into her eye.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I've glued my fingers together a couple of times and they are starting to get good friends... But it's nothing bad, as i can just tear my fingers apart without injuries. But some years ago i was gluing my slann (nope, still don't glued together, as it falls apart, now he is gonna be Mazdamundi.) some people shot up rockets that exploded and made a lot of noise. But some of the glue just jumped out of the tube that i held, and i managed to glue my butt to my chair. It was a good pair of pants, and a good chair. Still using both for painting, though!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

'Bout 10 years ago when I first started building models I was opening a tube of superglue. There must have been a fault in the tube because as I pushed the nozzle down to open the piece of sealing film a spray of glue shot out of the side of the tub and caught me full down the side of my face and in my right eye.

Cue much screaming and a trip to the A&E, fortunately I got away with no permanent damage, but the pain was like nothing I've ever felt before or since.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Eeesh! That is no good!


----------

